# : Motorbike and Scooter info on laws for riding etc



## Big Pete

Hi 

What is the laws on Motorbikes and Scooter riding in Spain .

ie;

Age limit and what cc engines before needing to take a test etc..

Any one know the rules please..


----------



## oddball

Don't they have a handbook with all this information in ? Here in Cambodia they just seem to aim and fire , What's a licence ? You drive where and how ?
What traffic signs ? LOL


----------



## Big Pete

Never did get a reply on this ??

Doesnt anybody know ?

Age to ride a moped 
Age to ride a Scooter 
What cc they can go to etc..


----------



## oddball

*motorbike*



Big Pete said:


> Never did get a reply on this ??
> 
> Doesnt anybody know ?
> 
> Age to ride a moped
> Age to ride a Scooter
> What cc they can go to etc..


 I mailed an enquiry to a motorcycle tour company in Spain asking how i can obtain a license to drive one of thier machines legally , they will respond in 24 hours . Colin


----------



## Big Pete

oddball said:


> I mailed an enquiry to a motorcycle tour company in Spain asking how i can obtain a license to drive one of thier machines legally , they will respond in 24 hours . Colin


Ta Colin

Just need to know what age you need to be to ride 50cc mopeds and what cc limits on Scooters for learner drivers and min ages etc etc..


----------



## chris(madrid)

In Spanish from the pages of the DGT


> La edad mínima requerida para la obtención del permiso de conducción será la siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieciséis años cumplidos
> para el permiso de la clase A1.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieciocho años cumplidos
> para el permiso de la clase
> A
> . No obstante, la autorización para conducir motocicletas con una potencia superior a 25 kilovatios (KW) o una relación potencia/peso superior a 0,16 kilovatios/kilogramo (KW/Kg) (o motocicletas con sidecar con una relación potencia/peso superior a 0,16 kilovatios/kilogramo), estará supeditada a la adquisición de una experiencia mínima de dos años en la conducción de motocicletas de características inferiores a las anteriormente indicadas, pero superiores a las de las motocicletas que autoriza a conducir el permiso de la clase
> A1
> 
> 
> 
> El permiso de la clase
> B y B+E.
> 
> 
> 
> El permiso de las clases
> C1, C1+E, C y C+E
> . No obstante para obtener permiso de la clase
> C
> a los 18 años, será requisito imprescindible que el solicitante sea titular de un certificado de aptitud profesional. De no ser titular del mencionado certificado, el permiso de la clase
> C
> no se podrá obtener hasta los veintiún años cumplidos.
> 
> 
> 
> Veintiún años cumplidos
> para el permiso de las clases
> D1, D1+E, D y D+E.
> 
> 
> 
> OTROS REQUISITOS:
> 
> 
> 
> Tener la residencia normal en España o, de ser estudiante, demostrar la calidad de tal durante un período mínimo continuado de seis meses en territorio español, y haber cumplido la edad requerida.
> 
> 
> 
> No estar privado por resolución judicial del derecho a conducir vehículos a motor y ciclomotores, ni hallarse sometido a suspensión o intervención del que se posea
> 
> 
> 
> Reunir las aptitudes psicofísicas requeridas en relación con la clase de permiso que se solicite.
> 
> 
> Ser declarado apto por la Jefatura Provincial o Local de Tráfico en las pruebas teóricas y prácticas, en relación con la clase del permiso solicitado.


----------



## Stravinsky

Big Pete said:


> Ta Colin
> 
> Just need to know what age you need to be to ride 50cc mopeds and what cc limits on Scooters for learner drivers and min ages etc etc..


Dunno, but from what I see the age seems to be about 10


----------



## Big Pete

chris(madrid) said:


> In Spanish from the pages of the DGT


Now if only i could speak and read Spanish i would be sorted ..

Thanks for posting it though ..
Any translators in the house ?


----------



## Big Pete

Stravinsky said:


> Dunno, but from what I see the age seems to be about 10


I know what you mean thats why i am curious seems to be young uns using them a lot and most have no helmets ? which is not only risky but i thought was against the law .

So puzzled by it all..


----------



## Stravinsky

Big Pete said:


> I know what you mean thats why i am curious seems to be young uns using them a lot and most have no helmets ? which is not only risky but i thought was against the law .
> 
> So puzzled by it all..


It _is_ against the law


----------



## oddball

Well Pete , i got an answer from the tourist people as promised , am i British , do i read , write and speak Spanish . From your response to the Spanish 'Laws' , you do not speak or read Spanish , looks like you need to be 18 and have full residency , although , as in this country , rules are definitely made to be broken . Will write back to them and see what they say . Colin


----------



## oddball

*motor bike license*



Big Pete said:


> Now if only i could speak and read Spanish i would be sorted ..
> 
> Thanks for posting it though ..
> Any translators in the house ?


 I wrote back to the tour guys and they responded almost immediatly . They said because of your lack of Spanish , you will not be able to get a license there , he suggested you go through 'Reme' in the UK , who-ever they may be , they ( the tour people ) are prepared to assist you to obtain a license if neccessary . Can you not just apply for an international license on your existing UK license through a motoring organisation ? Colin


----------



## Stravinsky

Petes idea of speaking Spanish is to add an "O" to the end of most words

BTW Pete, check your driving licence, I think you may find you are able to ride a moped on it ..... not sure if you just have to do a course or not nowadays.


----------



## Big Pete

oddball said:


> I wrote back to the tour guys and they responded almost immediatly . They said because of your lack of Spanish , you will not be able to get a license there , he suggested you go through 'Reme' in the UK , who-ever they may be , they ( the tour people ) are prepared to assist you to obtain a license if neccessary . Can you not just apply for an international license on your existing UK license through a motoring organisation ? Colin


Its not me i am worried about i have full licence for anything that rolls nearly;

I am just trying to see what the rules are over there to see if its viable to send a truck load of state of the art moped & scooters over to sell etc..

Hence why the cc and stuff is important .


I cant read Spanish although i speak it in my own get by fashion


----------



## Stravinsky

Big Pete said:


> Its not me i am worried about i have full licence for anything that rolls nearly;
> 
> I am just trying to see what the rules are over there to see if its viable to send a truck load of state of the art moped & scooters over to sell etc..
> 
> Hence why the cc and stuff is important .
> 
> 
> I cant read Spanish although i speak it in my own get by fashion


Pete, I cant remember the price but I remember seeing a scooter in Carrefour some months ago and thinking how cheap they are over here. You'd need to import them direct from FE I think to stand a chance


----------



## Big Pete

Stravinsky said:


> Pete, I cant remember the price but I remember seeing a scooter in Carrefour some months ago and thinking how cheap they are over here. You'd need to import them direct from FE I think to stand a chance


Oh they are mega cheap to buy in bulk Strav  thats why i reckon it may be worth a punt to try a batch on the island , sell a few rent a few or something to keep me out of mishchief .. depends on the laws on who can ride them and stuff hence why i am asking for info ..
Brought products over in the UK many a time From China ,India and Korea even,and it never ceases to amaze me how the heck they make the stuff at the prices ..


So just need to see what the age and cc rules are in Spain .


----------



## chris(madrid)

OK - The problem with IMPORTING a whole mass of mopeds - is that there are already loads here - they're cheap and unlike (say) the UK - Home maintaining is uncommon. After sales will matter. 

To get them a plate (legally they need one) they'll have to pass an ITV inspection so all lights etc MUST BE "E" marked. And if unknown in the EEC(really I mean Spain) they'll need to be homologated by an entity like INTA before you'll get ITV inspection papers to allow registration. This could cost a fair bit. 

That or each one will need a one-off set of papers. This will add a €1000 (approx) to unit costs.

A 16year old CAN ride a moped - but they still need a licence - and yes a lid is a legal requirement. I don't know what the rest of Spain is like - but here un-plated bikes ridden without lids were common - but they're REALLY CLAMPING DOWN. Points and even withdrawal of license for either offence - and fines that may not sound HIGH but depends how much you earn.

I've an old friend here in Madrid that tried to bring similar stuff in from Italy - flopped miserably. Genuine €uro bikes - but too pricey and high consumption. Also you'll need to get the scooter mags to help - A LOT of scooters are purchased based on their recommendations.

imo you'll need to sell A LOT.


----------



## TrashCan*8

Big Pete said:


> Now if only i could speak and read Spanish i would be sorted ..
> 
> Thanks for posting it though ..
> Any translators in the house ?


The required minimum age for the obtaining of the conduction permission will be the following one: Sixteen years fulfilled for the permission of a1 class. Eighteen years fulfilled for the permission of the class A . However, the authorization to drive motorcycles with a power superior to 25 kilowatts (KW) or one relation power/weight superior to 0.16 kilowatts/kilogram (KW/Kg) (or motorcycles with side-car with a relation power/weight superior to 0.16 kilowatts/kilogram), it will be submitted to the acquisition of a minimum experience of two years in the conduction of motorcycles of characteristics inferiors to previously indicated, but superiors to those of the motorcycles that it authorizes to lead the permission of the class A1 The permission of the class B and B+E. The permission of the classes C1, C1+E, C and C+E . Despite obtaining permission of the class C to the 18 years, it will be requisite essential that the applicant is holder of a certificate of professional aptitude. Of not being to title of the mentioned certificate, the permission of the class C it will not be possible to be obtained until veintiún fulfilled years. Veintiún fulfilled years for the permission of the classes D1, D1+E, D and D+E. OTHER REQUIREMENTS: To have the normal residence in Spain or, of being student, demonstrating the quality of so during a continued minimum period of six months in Spanish territory, and to have fulfilled the age required. Not to be prevailed by judicial resolution of the right to drive motor vehicles and mopeds, nor to be put under suspension or intervention del that is controlled To reunite to the aptitudes psychophysicals required in relation to the permission class that is asked for. To be declared apt by the Provincial or Local Headquarters of Traffic in the theoretical and practical tests, in relation to the class of the asked for permission.


----------



## gavstar1976

Big Pete said:


> Now if only i could speak and read Spanish i would be sorted ..
> 
> Thanks for posting it though ..
> Any translators in the house ?


Dont know if this actually helps pete but i ran that spanish txt through an online translator and this is what came up.

The minimum age required for the obtaining of the driver's license will be the following one: 



Sixteen polite years for the permission of the class A1. 



Eighteen polite years for the permission of the class TO. Nevertheless, the authorization to conduct motorcycles with a power over 25 kilowatts (KW) or a relation power/weight over 0.16 kilowatts/kilogram (KW/Kg) (or motorcycles with sidecar with a relation power/weight over 0.16 kilowatts/kilogram), will be subordinated to the acquisition of a minimum experience of two years in the lower characteristics motorcycles conduction to the previously indicated, but over those of the the permission of the class A1



The permission of the class B and B + AND. 



The permission of the classes C1, C1+E, C and C + AND. Nevertheless to obtain permission of the class C at the age of 18, will be indispensable requirement that the applicant be holder of a certificate of professional aptitude. Of be not a holder of the mentioned certificate,
the permission of the class C will not be able to obtain to the twenty-one polite years. 



Twenty-one polite years for the permission of the classes D1, D1+E, D and D + AND. 



OTHER REQUIREMENTS: 



Having the normal residence in Spain or, of being a student, to show the quality of such during a most minimum period continued of six months in Spanish territory, and to have completed the age required. 



Be not private by judicial resolution of the right to conduct motor vehicles and mopeds, neither to be found submitted to suspension or intervention of the one that be possessed



Meeting the aptitudes psicofísicas required in relation to the class of permission that be requested. 

It to be declared eligible by the Provincial Headquarters or Localities of Traffic in the practical and theoretical tests, in relation to the class of the requested permission.


----------



## karunaji

I too follow upon Big Pete. I too would like info on legally riding a 50cc scooter here in Spain. Only have UK provisional license. Scooter bought, registered, insured here in Spain. Don't want to break the law. My problem is not age - but do I need a qualification. Please don't give it to me in Spanish as it takes me a while to get through it.Much appreciate a clear reply. thanks s


----------



## Alcalaina

karunaji said:


> I too follow upon Big Pete. I too would like info on legally riding a 50cc scooter here in Spain. Only have UK provisional license. Scooter bought, registered, insured here in Spain. Don't want to break the law. My problem is not age - but do I need a qualification. Please don't give it to me in Spanish as it takes me a while to get through it.Much appreciate a clear reply. thanks s


A UK provisional licence is not recognised in Spain. To ride a 50cc scooter or moped without a full driving licence, you need a _Permiso de Conducir AM_. There is a test, written and practical, and a fee of 40 euros. The minimum age is 15. You can find out more at your nearest Trafico departmernt, Policia Local, or driving school.

El nuevo permiso de ciclomotores AM | Blog para Autoescuelas


----------



## morlandg

Stravinsky said:


> It _is_ against the law


Strav - you know they often carry their crash helemts on their arms?
Well the other day I saw a guy walking his dog through the town with his muzzle attached to his collar but just hanging loose!! (the dog of course).
G


----------



## gus-lopez

karunaji said:


> I too follow upon Big Pete. I too would like info on legally riding a 50cc scooter here in Spain. Only have UK provisional license. Scooter bought, registered, insured here in Spain. Don't want to break the law. My problem is not age - but do I need a qualification. Please don't give it to me in Spanish as it takes me a while to get through it.Much appreciate a clear reply. thanks s


If you have a full car licence you can ride bikes up to 125cc. If you don't & only have a provisional scooter licence then , as Alcalaina said, you can't ride anything without passing a spanish test.


----------



## karunaji

*riding 50cc legallyand the practical/written*



gus-lopez said:


> If you have a full car licence you can ride bikes up to 125cc. If you don't & only have a provisional scooter licence then , as Alcalaina said, you can't ride anything without passing a spanish test.


I was grateful for the reply on riding a scooter 50cc legally- and noticed your contribution. I wanted to ask you if you know if any of the Spanish road signs/road rules are available in English - as putting them through a translation mechanism brings up unintelligible drivel. And just by way of a jackpot - you don't happen to know if there is a vague chance of doing this exam in English? I can read-understand quite a bit in my own time, but would be v difficult doing an exam if person/persons impatient. I noted there is a 70% failure 1st try - and apparently most make 4 attempts - which makes a good income source for the respective authorities, not to speak of the 65€ for the health clearance

Any response on my queries much appreciated s


----------



## Alcalaina

karunaji said:


> I was grateful for the reply on riding a scooter 50cc legally- and noticed your contribution. I wanted to ask you if you know if any of the Spanish road signs/road rules are available in English - as putting them through a translation mechanism brings up unintelligible drivel. And just by way of a jackpot - you don't happen to know if there is a vague chance of doing this exam in English? I can read-understand quite a bit in my own time, but would be v difficult doing an exam if person/persons impatient. I noted there is a 70% failure 1st try - and apparently most make 4 attempts - which makes a good income source for the respective authorities, not to speak of the 65€ for the health clearance
> 
> Any response on my queries much appreciated s


You could try finding an English-speaking driving instructor to talk you through it? There must be some around! I wouldn't worry about the failure rate, a lot of the people taking it are 15 years old and drive like maniacs. It's for their own safety (and ours).


----------



## gus-lopez

karunaji said:


> I was grateful for the reply on riding a scooter 50cc legally- and noticed your contribution. I wanted to ask you if you know if any of the Spanish road signs/road rules are available in English - as putting them through a translation mechanism brings up unintelligible drivel. And just by way of a jackpot - you don't happen to know if there is a vague chance of doing this exam in English? I can read-understand quite a bit in my own time, but would be v difficult doing an exam if person/persons impatient. I noted there is a 70% failure 1st try - and apparently most make 4 attempts - which makes a good income source for the respective authorities, not to speak of the 65€ for the health clearance
> 
> Any response on my queries much appreciated s


I thought all the road signs were the same in all EU countries ? Picture format so easily read . I've no idea about the availability in english although it's possible for the driving theory test in some areas , so I understand. Yes the driving tests for all vehicles are a closed shop & income generator for the instructors !


----------



## chica de cocentaina

gus-lopez said:


> If you have a full car licence you can ride bikes up to 125cc. If you don't & only have a provisional scooter licence then , as Alcalaina said, you can't ride anything without passing a spanish test.


I have a full Spanish licence. I changed from my English licence when we moved here.on the back of the licence it has pictures of what I am allowed to drive, with dates that presumably I am allowed to drive the vehicles up to. Where there is a picture of a motorbike (in fact there are 3 pictures of motorbikes,) there is no date printed beside them. Does this mean I am not allowed to drive/ride a moped?


----------



## snikpoh

chica de cocentaina said:


> I have a full Spanish licence. I changed from my English licence when we moved here.on the back of the licence it has pictures of what I am allowed to drive, with dates that presumably I am allowed to drive the vehicles up to. Where there is a picture of a motorbike (in fact there are 3 pictures of motorbikes,) there is no date printed beside them. Does this mean I am not allowed to drive/ride a moped?


Correct, if there are no dates for any of the 'rows', then you can't drive that vehicle.

There are actually 4 'motorbike' pictures with associations of; AM, A1, A2 and A. Each of these is for a different engine size.


On a related topic, I've asked elsewhere but received no answer - where can you ride mopeds (ciclomotos)? Some say you can't ride on AP, A roads and also not on dual carriageways or roads with blue signs - others say you can.

Anyone know? or where can I find out, I've trawled the internet but found nothing apart from a statement that they can't be ridden on motorways (what's one of those in Spain - AP road?)?


----------



## karunaji

*Ciclomotos 50cc etc*



snikpoh said:


> Correct, if there are no dates for any of the 'rows', then you can't drive that vehicle.
> 
> There are actually 4 'motorbike' pictures with associations of; AM, A1, A2 and A. Each of these is for a different engine size.
> 
> 
> On a related topic, I've asked elsewhere but received no answer - where can you ride mopeds (ciclomotos)? Some say you can't ride on AP, A roads and also not on dual carriageways or roads with blue signs - others say you can.
> 
> Anyone know? or where can I find out, I've trawled the internet but found nothing apart from a statement that they can't be ridden on motorways (what's one of those in Spain - AP road?)?


I posted my plea to the universe last year and got absolutely NOTHING in response. I despaired that I would ever be able to putt-putt around on my beloved little Vespa - imiges of being toothless and suffering from alopaecia:focus:

BUT - recently I found a website
*TodoTest - Tests de conducir gratis.*

within this website you can do tests free - so it's a good way of checking non definitely you are and are NOT allowed to do.

There is also access to a MANUAL within this site to which you can refer along the way.

There is a company *Arisoft *- autoescuelas. I bought their cd rom so I could do the tests - as I will have to do my theory in Spanish - (task/topic oriented vocab and phrases). Their telephone is *902 01 24 12*

However, I still don't have an appropriate Manual to hand. My vet lent me hers which she used for her driving test (car). But AM for 50cc came into effect in 2009 - and the only thing I can suggest for ABSOLUE clarification is contacting the equivalent of Dept of Transport or Licenses etc. That will be my next step.

I too have trawled internet till my eyes are popping.

50cc though I know for sure - no motorways - obvious. Contrary to SOME expat beliefs- you cannot ride your moto or ANYTHING without the appropriate license AND Medical clearance. You will end up in trouble if you do - especially if you become involved in an accident.


----------

